# Review of Concise Reformed Dogmatics



## Guido's Brother (Sep 29, 2009)

For anyone who's interested, I just posted my full review of Van Genderen and Velema's _Concise Reformed Dogmatics_. You can find it at my blog: YINKAHDINAY


----------



## discipulo (Sep 29, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> For anyone who's interested, I just posted my full review of Van Genderen and Velema's _Concise Reformed Dogmatics_. You can find it at my blog: YINKAHDINAY



Looking forward to read your review,

as for the RD I find it very helpful, maybe interacting a little bit too much

with Barth for my taste, but knowing the long way down of the late GKN now 

PKN in Holland, (many like Berkouwer amongst others were responsible for the fascination 

with dialectical theology) it is fully justified.

To whom honour is dued, The Christelijke Reformed Church and the 

Theological University of Apeldoorn and its Professors, like the Authors of this 

RD (Van Genderen already departed to Glory) have been pillars of biblical orthodoxy 

in the Netherlands.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 29, 2009)

Pastor Bredenhof, thank you for the helpful review, its very important how you emphasize its solid Confessional foundation.

It also has helped me to read recent theological debates in Holland, that of course happened long after Bavinck's monumental work.

I find it very encouraging that several good dutch reformed contemporary works are being translated, like Professor Selderhuis's works on Calvin.

Eventually you may find the occasion to also mention those on your blog


----------



## markkoller (Sep 29, 2009)

That was an excellent review and very helpful. Thanks, Wes.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm glad that some of you have found it helpful. Someone recently asked me if it was worth it to go out and buy CRD. My recommendation was to wait and see if P & R publishes a second edition that takes care of all the editorial oversights.


----------

